# Awesome time saver



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you for the information, it looks VERY interesting. I have just now ordered one. 
Gerard


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

I just ran out to do this.

Mine is fine. maybe outta luck? I dunno but its true as true can be.
look




































If you had that problem I would have gotten a replacement before lapping it. 
Is yours the tilt box "II" or just the tilt box?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a Wixey and am always reaching for it.

cr, would the thing being out of square matter? Maybe I'm not thinking right, but it looks like if you can "zero-it-out", it wouldn't matter if it was square.

edit. . . . oh…. I think I get it now. Nevermind. I'll have to check mine.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

Had a Wixey … it died just out of warranty … replaced it with a BEALL … still trouble free after about 3-4 years … haven't even changed a battery yet.


----------



## tburks (Jan 16, 2010)

I've had mine for about 18 months and love it. Money well spent. A real time saver for setting up for accurate cuts.


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

cr1, Now that you have fixed it and it is square, how do you like it?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Slick - try placing the bottom edge against the blade. How you have it shows that the 2 sides are parallel, but not necessarily that the bottom is square. I don't mean to cause a ruckus, just saving you some trouble if you haven't tried that yet


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a good catch Dan, no wonder the thing wasn't working properly.


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

well, I did those too, this one seems to be fine.
Thanks for the testing tips, I love putting them thru the ringer!


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

Love our Beall Tilt Box II - I have a DVD of their other products too. They are a super fine company, and super friendly to deal with.


----------

